# Regarding Putty and glues...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am wanting to know what sort of Putty can be used for a reef. I would like to do a little more than a pile of rocks. So where can I find some?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p16865228.html

Most online places sell them, and BA should have it too.

You can use any cyanoacrylate based super glue - gel type works best.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I get my puddy and glue gel at home depot..cheaper then the pet store


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What brand do you use at home depot for both. And roughtly what is the price.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will have to look through my many boxes to find it .
12 to 15 bux for both .maybe less


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was never able to find putty at Home Depot. I use one from BA's. It's worked well so far.

The super glue gel, just about any kind works. I personally prefer one from lok-title, blue bottle with squeeze handle, but not cheap.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, not cheap.

I switched to dollar store glue after several people who sell frags recommended to switch since I can use a lot of it and it costs so little. 

I just buy the one from pets and ponds, or get BA to match the price if I have some other things to buy.

Sunstar, it's pretty much the same stuff as green stuff from GW. Albeit a lot cheaper than green stuff.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i use super glue gel from dollarama and REEF CONSTRUCT epoxy putty from Aqua Medic.. I get it for 20.00 a pack from North American Fish Breeders but its worth it as its 2 big sticks you have to mix together.. you get way more then the single stick forms. And it dries real fast under water.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, not cheap.
> 
> I switched to dollar store glue after several people who sell frags recommended to switch since I can use a lot of it and it costs so little.
> 
> ...


I buy greenstuff by the yard on ebay. Is greenstuff the same, can greenstuff cure underwater...it should..hmmm... is it toxic to fish?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's all two part epoxy. If you want to be "safe" you could go with the aquarium brands, but after having used both, I'm pretty certain it's the same stuff.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will trust what you say, since you are obsessive about your reef. I will wait to try to adhere my rocks until I get a few more choice bits.


----------

